# 7 weeks to Contest Diet, help



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

got 7 weeks till my first show and i still have around 1.5 stone to lose! Just wondering if i should cut my carbs now or keep adding more cardio. Could you have a look at my diet and see if there's any additions i could add or take away? BW is 85kg at the mo

7am BCAA - Cardio 40min - BCAA

8am - 100g Oats/Handfull of Blueberrys + 42g Protein shake

10:30 - 2 chicken breast / 3 rice cakes or 2 oat cakes

12:30 - 2 chicken breast / 100g basmatti Rice

3pm - 45g ON Why Protein / Banana /sugar free jelly

6pm - PWO 60g protein shake

7pm - 1/2 Sweet Potato / 200g frozen peas / 150g Hadock or Salmon / 45g protein shake / sugar free jelly (give me something to look forward to LOL)

10pm - 45g Protein shake, spoonful of pnut butter

Thanks in advance:thumb:


----------



## Maturemuscle (Oct 30, 2010)

Five shakes is a lot in a day. I would consider a keto diet if you still have 1.5 stones to lose. Or you could cut down on the carbs by using fibrous veg (broccoli, cauli spinach etc) instead of the oats/Fruit /oat cakes and sweet potato and peas. You could have a salad some time in the day as well. Have a look at the keto threads on here.

Should you add more cardio? ...it depends how much you are doing now, and when you do it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

7am BCAA - Cardio 40min - BCAA

8am - 100g Oats/Handfull of Blueberrys + 42g Protein shake

10:30 - 2 chicken breast / 3 rice cakes or 2 oat cakes

12:30 - 2 chicken breast / 100g basmatti Rice

3pm - 45g ON Why Protein / Banana /sugar free jelly

6pm - PWO 60g protein shake

7pm - 1/2 Sweet Potato / 200g frozen peas / 150g Hadock or Salmon / 45g protein shake / sugar free jelly (give me something to look forward to LOL)

10pm - 45g Protein shake, spoonful of pnut butter

I'm good with dieting, but not for a competition, if it was me I would reduce the basmati rice. Get rid of the bannana, get rid of peanut butter.

Thats what I would do personally, but depends massivly on what you believe diet wise.

EDIT: How much cardio you doing?


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks guys thats making sence to me doing 1hr a day at the moment, i do my second lot sraight after training. I have some assistance with the cutting.. thermos etc

I will take on board that advice and try sub one of the shakes for some other protein. wish i cud stomach cottage cheese. What about adding Flax and CLA?


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Cla is great, 15mins before every meal


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Awesome, only read about CLA last week. got some coming tuesday  still learning, still learning. LOL


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

Ive been training all my life and i learn new things every week mate!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

big silver back said:


> Ive been training all my life and i learn new things every week mate!


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## Maturemuscle (Oct 30, 2010)

I like CLA but found that it gave me a wave of nausea after taking it sometimes....in the end it got so bad I had to stop taking it...but it did work great on stripping the fat. Yes, I would cut the carbs for now or rather change some of them to fibrous veg/salad. I add flax oil and olive oil to keep my skin in good condition as I diet down. Fasted cardio at fat burning speed would work well first thing in the morning if you can manage it then. Make sure you have a high water intake to flush your system out as well.


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks Maturemuscle, ill give it a go and see how well i get on with it. Cardio is always done first thing , got to take advantage of the fasted state  water is 5ltrs a day at the moment


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Be careful with threads like these mate as you will get lots of suggestions from the members but they do not know you and your metabolism so the advice would more suit them than you (no offence intended to anyone giving advice) plus when you are running into a show and your head is panicking you will tend to change to much at once and end up worse....I know because I have done it many times


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Pscarb said:


> Be careful with threads like these mate as you will get lots of suggestions from the members but they do not know you and your metabolism so the advice would more suit them than you (no offence intended to anyone giving advice) plus when you are running into a show and your head is panicking you will tend to change to much at once and end up worse....I know because I have done it many times


None offence taken, and wish I had said this!


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Spot on Pscarb, looking for too many opinions and i just need to keep it simple, simple works best


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Here is my opinion now this is not really about calories etc just things I would drop/change if I was you as I am assuming you are struggling to get down hence the post?

You could.......

Drop the blueberries

Drop the rice cakes and replace them with half the rice from meal 3 (use the other half in meal 3)

Replace the banana in meal 4 with good fats

In meal 6 replace the shake with solid protein, add green veg(not peas) and some fats drop the sweet spud

Remove meal 7

what I have said above is just my opinion given the diet above and your time frame.....another tip would be to weigh everything uncooked.



massmansteve said:


> 7am BCAA - Cardio 40min - BCAA
> 
> 8am - 100g Oats/Handfull of Blueberrys + 42g Protein shake
> 
> ...


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback bro, some good points. Definitely need some good fats and more greens, lacking fiber is making me constipated use to eat a ton of fruit and changes my diet quite dramatically over the last month


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Good luck mate, what show u doing


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

massmansteve said:


> got 7 weeks till my first show and i still have around 1.5 stone to lose! Just wondering if i should cut my carbs now or keep adding more cardio. Could you have a look at my diet and see if there's any additions i could add or take away? BW is 85kg at the mo
> 
> 7am BCAA - Cardio 40min - BCAA
> 
> ...


Amazing.Ask this same exact question to any nutritionist, or scientist, and youll get the same reply.Ask it on bodybuliding forum, and all youll get is answers which are pseudo scientific, or worse no more than old wives tales.Why is it that the laws of science are not applicable to bodybuilders?


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Doing the NABBA Barry show with a bit of luck and a lot more cardio ahead first timers.


----------



## tjwilkie (Feb 21, 2009)

massmansteve said:


> Doing the NABBA Barry show with a bit of luck and a lot more cardio ahead first timers.


 same here mate good luck with the diet


----------



## massmansteve (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks TJ

What about milk, do i need to completly cut it out from any coffee/ oats? only have small amount but just trying to get this spot on


----------

